# 50 pound vs 30ish pound poodle pictures?



## ncpoodlegirl

I would like a smaller standard poodle under 35 pounds.

But I really like a breeder whose runt of the litter (mom 45 pounds, dad 60 pounds) is expected to be around 45-50 pounds full grown. I would love to see pictures of dogs of both weights so that I can see visually if there is or is not all that much of a difference. 

Our previous lab/pointer mix was 65-70 pounds, so I'm wanting something smaller, maybe a dog that can somewhat comfortably cuddle up next to me without it being a mini. Also trying to avoid the hip issues that tend to come up more often the bigger the dog.


----------



## Coldbrew

Jasper is 50 pounds and is 25 inches at the shoulder. His head comes up to right about my hip, and i'm attaching pictures of him standing next to my sister and mom (5'6 and 5'4) and being held by my fiancee (6'1).


----------



## Scarlet

Standards are leggier and lighter than labs and lab mixes, so keep that in mind when deciding on size. Here's a (bad) picture of my 35-lb girl next to a golden who's about 75 pounds. It's of terrible quality, but you should be able to make out that they're close to the same height... even if my SPOO is half the weight.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl

Scarlet-Wow, you're right. That's a huge difference in weight, but still just as "big" and "tall". So as far as the size I am looking for, perhaps whether I get a 35 pound or 55 pound standard, as far the the size I am thinking they will be about the same since they really are a lot leggier than labs, etc. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## galofpink

Scarlet makes a good point; the same one I was going to share. My friend had a chocolate lab and he was about the same height as my spoo - she’s not quite finished filling out at 12 mos old but is 23.5” tall and is about 42lbs. My friend’s lab was 75-80lbs in comparison. My mom has a springer spaniel and she’s about 38lbs; you pick her up and she feels like lead, Shae feels like a feather in comparison and she’s heavier. 

I really love the size of my spoo, she’s a “big” dog who is still small enough for the house and is still dainty enough to be on my lap. Shae is very petite in that she is fine boned, though still fairly tall. Her parents were 40 and 50lbs.

This is what a 42lb poodle looks like in our house:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncpoodlegirl

Thank you for sharing pics. That helps me a lot. Your Shae is the perfect size. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Verve

The "runt" of the litter may or may not wind up being small as an adult. Being small at birth is mostly a matter of less advantageous uterine real estate. 

Size in standard poodles can be complex, and a good breeder will tell you that. One reason is that in show lines, there is a fair amount of variation in height--you see bitches in the show ring who range from 20-24", and dogs from 22-26". Smallish bitches are actually quite common in show lines, so you needn't go to a breeder breeding so-called moyens in order to find a small standard. 

Some examples of how size is somewhat complex: I know one stud dog who was moderate in size himself, but who produced both very small AND very large dogs. I know another, also moderate in size, who has pretty consistently produced very large dogs. 

Here is my standard poodle girl, who is about 22" and 42 lbs. My avatar photo is her son, who is about 24" (maybe) and 48 lbs.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

I agree with Verve. I would look for a dog from show lines if you want the smaller size. I have found that most dogs from breeders who are not looking to improve the breed have much bigger dogs. You occasionally see a large dog or bitch in the show ring but for the most part they are a moderate size. My girl is 22" square and weighs about 36 lbs now. She is almost 8 months old. I expect her to mature at around 23" square and About 42 lbs. she looks huge because of her show coat, but she is pretty small under there, although she does have great body, so she isn't a super skinny little thing 
Attaching a pic of her and I at handling class today. Wish I had a better pic to show her size.


----------



## peppersb

Cammie is 35 pounds, and Sam (her son) is about 50 pounds. I think it makes a big difference, and I strongly prefer the 35 pound size. Sam is normally pretty good walking on a leash, but if he decides that he want so say hello to a friend, he can pull so hard that I sometimes have trouble controlling him. That boy is strong! At 35 pounds, I have no trouble at all controlling Cammie. Also, if either of them were injured, I can lift 35 pounds pretty easily, but 50 pounds would be a lot harder.

I tried to find pictures that show the difference in size. The first one is of my boy Bob eating snow, but if you look at the two dogs in the doorway, you can see how much taller Sam is compared to Cammie.


----------



## Charmed

I have to agree with peppersb about the weight difference. I used to pick up my 32 pound girl and wear her like a mink stole. Add the extra 18 pounds and it just could not happen. In regards to the long legs, at obedience classes they often split the class by size. Saying all the little dogs under 35 pounds over in one yard, and the big dogs in another pen. Of course, this meant my girl towered over the small dogs. If she was in a fluffy coat she looked like a giant, but she only weighed 32 pounds. Her waist was barely 15 inches in diameter. If you really want a smaller poodle, your best bet would be to get one from small parents (and grandparents), and to get an older pup that is maturing into a smaller dog.Sorry I don't have any photos of my small girl.


----------



## jcris

Great pictures!
Made me smile how similar they are to my girls. And smiling, especially on this Election Day is a plus


----------

